# All day in the shop Saturday...



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

But I like what came out of it.
(Not in order) Olive wood, blue and green acrylic, Bocote, Mopani, Iron Wood, Hedge, Hackberry, Cocobolo, Dymalux, quite a day.....
I also finally got the right kind of lamps for the pics so the color is dead on. That sure made a difference. What do you think of the new stoppers ?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool Richard!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy Duck Calls ET!! Nice work Mate!! I really like the bottom right with that custom band!! But they all look beautiful!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good stuff Bro, Good stuff!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really nice work, Richard...You got me tired out just thinking about turning that much acrylic in one day...LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow--wonderful work. LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, they are beautiful with great shape. Where'd you get the custom band? Is that Robert's handiwork or have you started doing those yourself also?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Man, those look great!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. The band is one of Roberts, I took the top edge off and made it flat for the stopper on this one. That particular call is a "trade call" that is headed to Missouri this morning. The hackberry call is also a trade call headed to Illinois. I'm beginning to have quite a diverse collection of calls.​


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think the plastic stoppers are nice but I still prefer the wood ones. Even though I did pour my own plastic.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work ET.





Fishbone


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I think the plastic stoppers are nice but I still prefer the wood ones. Even though I did pour my own plastic.


I love making matching inserts and still do every chance I get!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good as always.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent work!!! You've been busy for sure. Keep 'em coming. gb


----------

